# Roamio w/Comcast CC Weekly issue. Need help!



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Here is my situation. Had Comcast Cable for past 2.5 years. It was working fine with my TivoHD & Tivo Premiere. I recently sold those units and bought a new Tivo Roamio (with mini). Had to swap out my Cablecard when I did this because they couldn't pair one of my old cablecards with the new Roamio.

Got new Cablecard and the setup has been working fine for months. 

Start 11/24 (Tuesday into Wednesday) I wake up and notice all my channels have a banner stating "You are not authorized to view this channel" (V58) Error. This appears on ALL channels. I was able to remedy it by calling Comcast Cable Card Support and with a resending of signal it cleared it up and I was back up and running. 

The following Tuesday 12/1 into Wednesday the same thing happened. After another phone call it cleared it up.

This morning same issue. Was watching TV fine last night at 11pm. Woke up this morning and same issue. Once again a phone call resolved the problem. 

Clearly I don't want to have to make a phone call every week to fix this issue. The Cablecard support people didn't seem to have any idea why this is happening. 

Any thoughts? My plan was to try swapping out this cablecard with a new one but not positive that will fix it. Please help?


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Well I don't exactly know everything about the cable card, but I have comcast in S Fla and the card that came out of the Premiere at least should have worked. Mine was transferred to my Roamio Pro over 2 years ago. the same card has worked for me for almost 4 years now. I just bought my own cable card and am going to test it and get it paired. I now get $2.50 credit for having just a card and now i will get the whole $9.95 credit monthly. The card only costs 5 to 6 bucks on Ebay. Wish I knew I could have done it 4 years ago! I would first change out the card or just buy one and it will come to you and have them pair that one.

I got mine from here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291423528771?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

99% probability the problem is with your account setup on Comcast. Just keep pestering them -- demand another new CableCARD and force them to deliver and install it if possible. Being a squeaky wheel may be what it takes for them to finally fix it. Demand a credit for loss of service every time it happens.

You're lucky compared to TWC customers. Most of us have to deal with Tuning Adapters -- which are way more trouble than CableCARD's.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

samccfl99 said:


> Well I don't exactly know everything about the cable card, but I have comcast in S Fla and the card that came out of the Premiere at least should have worked. Mine was transferred to my Roamio Pro over 2 years ago. the same card has worked for me for almost 4 years now. I just bought my own cable card and am going to test it and get it paired. I now get $2.50 credit for having just a card and now i will get the whole $9.95 credit monthly. The card only costs 5 to 6 bucks on Ebay. Wish I knew I could have done it 4 years ago! I would first change out the card or just buy one and it will come to you and have them pair that one.
> 
> I got mine from here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291423528771?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Let us know if that actually works. AFAIK it never has.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

NatasNJ said:


> Here is my situation. Had Comcast Cable for past 2.5 years. It was working fine with my TivoHD & Tivo Premiere. I recently sold those units and bought a new Tivo Roamio (with mini). Had to swap out my Cablecard when I did this because they couldn't pair one of my old cablecards with the new Roamio.
> 
> Got new Cablecard and the setup has been working fine for months.
> 
> ...


You must have gotten my old cablecard. You can read about it here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10314137#post10314137

Recommend you get another cablecard from Comcast.


----------



## mctigercom (May 27, 2009)

I had a similar issue and someone found that it had to with the cable cards listed under my account and while my current one was set as active, it was lower on the list and keep getting unprovisioned. The tech said he took my newest card and put it at the top of the list and reprovisioned it. Never had a problem after that.

I would still keep pestering them about a replacement card and keep requesting service calls until it gets fixed.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

samccfl99 said:


> I just bought my own cable card and am going to test it and get it paired. I now get $2.50 credit for having just a card and now i will get the whole $9.95 credit monthly. The card only costs 5 to 6 bucks on Ebay. Wish I knew I could have done it 4 years ago! I would first change out the card or just buy one and it will come to you and have them pair that one.
> 
> I got mine from here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291423528771?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Comcast is not going to pair a CableCard that doesn't belong to them as it's not in their system.

Scott


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

HerronScott said:


> Comcast is not going to pair a CableCard that doesn't belong to them as it's not in their system.
> 
> Scott


I'd like to know how one gets a CC other than:

1. Leasing it from a Cable co.
2. Stealing it.
3. Buying stolen property.

The charge for not returning a leased card is very high.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

HerronScott said:


> Comcast is not going to pair a CableCard that doesn't belong to them as it's not in their system.
> 
> Scott


The place actually sent me two cards. I been lazy, had them over a week. They both get recognized by the tivo, so I just called Cable Pairing and they tried to get them into the system, but they told me i would have to go down to "the store" and have them put both of them into the system and then I could take them home and have them paired. I also called billing about this a few weeks ago before I bought them (2 for $5.99) and they told me I would get the $9.95 credit when I returned their card. Comcast being Comcast, who knows. I do not see why they would have a problem. Going to call tech support first to see if they think it will be a problem before i take the trip down there.

Tech support added one of the cards to the system (so they say), the other one they said they could not. Waiting till 1 pm to call Cable Pairing...Need to record Andrea Mitchell...LOL. Will report back.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

dlfl said:


> I'd like to know how one gets a CC other than:
> 
> 1. Leasing it from a Cable co.
> 2. Stealing it.
> ...


Got mine here...got 2 for $5.99
http://www.ebay.com/itm/291423528771?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

See below for contact info for escalating your issue with Comcast.

Comcast CableCARD Support Line: (877) 405-2298

Comcast TiVo Support Department: (855) 484-1453 (link) (see here)

*ComcastTeds* on the Comcast support forums, via PM

*Comcast Cares* team via email, at: [email protected]
NOTE: When contacting "Comcast Cares," please include all of the following in your email: The full name on your account, the telephone number on file for you, in addition to the best contact number, the full address where service is active (or location where service is being installed) and a detailed description of the problem.​


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> See below for contact info for escalating your issue with Comcast.
> 
> Comcast CableCARD Support Line: (877) 405-2298
> 
> ...


Thanks. This will come in handy if swapping out to a new cablecard doesn't pan out.


----------



## Mustanger (Jun 10, 2015)

I had a lot of problems when I first got my Roamio and it was due to having the wrong card. Customer equipment is supposed to use either an 800 or 801 and leased boxes from the CC use 802 or 803, and I believe a 908 is supposed to work for either one. I have an 801 with Comcast and haven't had any problems since I got the correct card.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Mustanger said:


> I had a lot of problems when I first got my Roamio and it was due to having the wrong card. Customer equipment is supposed to use either an 800 or 801 and leased boxes from the CC use 802 or 803, and I believe a 908 is supposed to work for either one. I have an 801 with Comcast and haven't had any problems since I got the correct card.


What and where are these numbers you are referring to, may I ask?

Also I did get a run around about "my new" cards. They say I need to go to A store to have them added, but i will be real pissed if when I get there they say they can't/won't do it. I cannot get a straight answer out of Billing, Tech Support or Cable Card Support...LOLOL. Freaking Comcast.

Don't mention the word Tivo to the reg tech people because all they want to do is give you the tivo support number...hahahaha. Hopeless and Useless.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

krkaufman said:


> See below for contact info for escalating your issue with Comcast.
> Comcast TiVo Support Department: (855) 484-1453 (link)


I do not know where this person got that number, but that is for Comcast X1 Support (or did she say X1 Cable Card support WHICH MAKES NO SENSE WHATSOEVER)....OMG, who would want one of those pieces of crap??!!

*I guess I will have to take a 20 mile round trip to A store, probably for nothing, on another day. Wasted over 2 hours on this .*


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> See below for contact info for escalating your issue with Comcast.
> Comcast TiVo Support Department: (855) 484-1453 (link)





samccfl99 said:


> I do not know where this person got that number, but that is for Comcast X1 Support...


The number's been useful to a few TiVo users as recently as a few months ago. (link) But calling it now does seem to drop you into a "Comcast Advanced Repair Team" help line, with various options for Comcast's services: voice, Internet, video, home security and X1.



samccfl99 said:


> I guess I will have to take a 20 mile round trip to A store, probably for nothing, on another day. Wasted over 2 hours on this


Oodles of posts can be found stating that Comcast will not activate any CableCARDs other than those supplied by them. Hope you have better luck than everyone else in the past.

As for expecting to somehow avoid the $9.95 "Additional Outlet" fee, bringing your own CableCARD likely won't have any effect. Comcast considers the CableCARD to be included "free" as part of the "Additional Outlet" service, just like the Comcast set-top would be if you weren't opting for the CableCARD. You should expect the $2.50/month credit for "customer-owned equipment" for any outlet, primary or "additional," at which you're providing your own device in place of an included Comcast set-top.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

dlfl said:


> I'd like to know how one gets a CC other than:
> 
> 1. Leasing it from a Cable co.
> 2. Stealing it.
> ...


For comcast, I believe this is right, though I have not read here about anyone hit with such a charge.

There are reports that some very small providers require a purchase, but from the provider, not the street.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

dlfl said:


> I'd like to know how one gets a CC other than:
> 
> 1. Leasing it from a Cable co.
> 2. Stealing it.
> ...





samccfl99 said:


> Got mine here...got 2 for $5.99
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291423528771?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Don't think you really understood my post above. I think that eBay deal falls into either category 2 or 3. Interesting that no one has asked the seller how they got the cards -- suspect they don't want to know.

Will be amazed if you get that card paired -- keep us posted!


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

dlfl said:


> Don't think you really understood my post above. I think that eBay deal falls into either category 2 or 3. Interesting that no one has asked the seller how they got the cards -- suspect they don't want to know.
> 
> Will be amazed if you get that card paired -- keep us posted!


I'm sure that you've seen the other discussions on this and given the number that are available on eBay I seriously doubt that they are all stolen property. One seller currently has sold 73 of them and has more than 10 available. Another has sold 28 and has 10 more available.

If these are from thefts, the cable companies have some serious inventory issues since they are not coming from end-users stealing them (and why sell just the cablecards separate from the STB given how few retail cablecard devices are out there).

And I don't believe he'll be able to get these cablecards "added" or paired.

Scott


----------



## Mustanger (Jun 10, 2015)

samccfl99 said:


> What and where are these numbers you are referring to, may I ask?
> 
> Also I did get a run around about "my new" cards. They say I need to go to A store to have them added, but i will be real pissed if when I get there they say they can't/won't do it. I cannot get a straight answer out of Billing, Tech Support or Cable Card Support...LOLOL. Freaking Comcast.
> 
> Don't mention the word Tivo to the reg tech people because all they want to do is give you the tivo support number...hahahaha. Hopeless and Useless.


The number is on the card itself, and on the cable card diagnostic screen. It will be the H/W Model: 0803, Ver:0010. This was for the first card I had which was the wrong one, mine is now an 0801.


----------



## cmaquilino16 (Jul 7, 2009)

They did not pair the cable card right I had that message with my HBO channels, the value line in the info on TiVo is a ? It needs a valve.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

cmaquilino16 said:


> They did not pair the cable card right I had that message with my HBO channels, the value line in the info on TiVo is a ? It needs a valve.


Could you be more specific regarding *what* line/parameter needs a respective value? And on which diagnostics screen this parameter/value would be found?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Could you be more specific regarding *what* line/parameter needs a respective value? And on which diagnostics screen this parameter/value would be found?


Settings --> Remote, CableCARD , & Devices --> CableCARD Decoder --> CableCARD options --> CableCARD Menu --> Conditional Access --> *Val*: V

If the card isn't paired right it'll be *Val*: ?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

HerronScott said:


> I'm sure that you've seen the other discussions on this and given the number that are available on eBay I seriously doubt that they are all stolen property. One seller currently has sold 73 of them and has more than 10 available. Another has sold 28 and has 10 more available.
> 
> If these are from thefts, the cable companies have some serious inventory issues since they are not coming from end-users stealing them (and why sell just the cablecards separate from the STB given how few retail cablecard devices are out there).
> 
> ...


Someone asserted that some cable companies sell their surplus DVRs with the CableCard still inside, and that was how he had acquired his. This was part of an argument that unauthorized access of cable was not "theft of service" and hence was moral behavior.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

ej42137 said:


> Someone asserted that some cable companies sell their surplus DVRs with the CableCard still inside, and that was how he had acquired his. This was part of an argument that unauthorized access of cable was not "theft of service" and hence was moral behavior.


They must be giving them away then. The eBay price is about $3 per CC according to an earlier post here!


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> Settings --> Remote, CableCARD , & Devices --> CableCARD Decoder --> CableCARD options --> CableCARD Menu --> Conditional Access --> *Val*: V
> 
> If the card isn't paired right it'll be *Val*: ?


I have a value set there. 0x0D or something.

How do I tell what version card I have?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

NatasNJ said:


> I have a value set there. 0x0D or something.
> 
> How do I tell what version card I have?


After "Val" and before "0x0D", do you have a "V" or a "?"

I'm not sure about version. I've never seen that on any screens like the previous poster mentioned, 801 or 803.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

cherry ghost said:


> After "Val" and before "0x0D", do you have a "V" or a "?"
> 
> I'm not sure about version. I've never seen that on any screens like the previous poster mentioned, 801 or 803.


The 801 and 803 are Cisco (formerly Scientific Atlanta) cards.

You have a Motorola card. ("Val" is a Motorola thing, not found on Cisco cards.)


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> After "Val" and before "0x0D", do you have a "V" or a "?"
> 
> I'm not sure about version. I've never seen that on any screens like the previous poster mentioned, 801 or 803.


No ?. Had a V or D. Forget.

Anyway... Monday all my channels switched AGAIN to NOT AUTHORIZED. A day earlier than the past 3 times which occurred overnight into Wednesday. So I called and was unable to get it fixed via a signal resend. So I popped out Cablecard and got it swapped out.

Got the new card paired and after SEVERAL signal resends all my channels are working again. So the real test will be if they hold over the next week or two.


----------



## Rey (Oct 6, 2015)

samccfl99 said:


> I do not know where this person got that number, but that is for Comcast X1 Support (or did she say X1 Cable Card support WHICH MAKES NO SENSE WHATSOEVER)....OMG, who would want one of those pieces of crap??!!
> 
> *I guess I will have to take a 20 mile round trip to A store, probably for nothing, on another day. Wasted over 2 hours on this .*


You ever got that card to work?


----------

